# ABEC 5 in a citica



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is it worth upgrading a 100d citica to the ABEC 5 bearings? Would there be a noticeable difference in casting distance?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I find that the ABEC 5 bearings improve casting performance. They do require more maintenance especially in saltwater reels.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I have upgraded both my 100 & 200 with these bearings, and the casting ability has improved....Very smooth....like it alot!!


----------



## Pittstop (Jun 20, 2007)

I agree, I upgraded a Citica Reel I won in a raffle & it casts smoother & is quieter now.


----------



## rpcathunter (Oct 20, 2006)

what are the size for the citica 100dsv


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

If you can get to an Academy go for the pack of the ABEC 5 Anti-rust ones that Shimano makes, they're a little pricey at $27/pair but they are so worth it IMO.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

BNT0194A5 is the part number


----------



## rpcathunter (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks, Bantam1 you are the man!


----------



## Ribbit Man (Feb 28, 2008)

I found 2 types at the Academy. One is shielded (SS colored)and one(anodized blackish) isn't, which is the better for fresh water ?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The stainless bearings would be the best choice for freshwater.


----------



## SNAPPERHEAD (Mar 17, 2005)

*bearings*

Call these guys ,they list ABEC 5 SS for $12.00 a pair. Ive ordered drag washers from them ,and they are great..

http://www.smoothdrag.com/price.html


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

so lets say i have the citica 200 dsv and i want to upgrade to the ABEC 5 and i mostly use the citica for saltwater which one would i buy??


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

ABEC 5 or the Shielded ARB bearings would be my choice. The ABEC bearings will require slightly more maintenance.


----------



## blueaddiction (Aug 11, 2006)

okay thanx bantam1


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Where could you find shielded arb for the citica


----------



## jamie_hinesley (Jul 2, 2006)

What type of bearings are best for saltwater use? Ceramic or Stainless??​​


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

ceramic, hands down.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Shielded ARB bearings are the way to go. We have had very positive results with these bearings so far. You can order them through FTU or through us 877-577-0600


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

So the shielded ARB is an upgrade from the stock bearing? Could I send it to you to have it done?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes they are an upgrade. You can send the reel to us or to a reel repair facility such as FTU, Matt K, and Mike in Friendswood. You can also order the bearings and replace them yourself.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Be careful when ordering aftermarket bearings. I replaced the bearings in two Curado's. The ceramic bearings lasted, the abec ones froze up after a couple trips in the salt.


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

So are the anodized for saltwater


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

I am not sure what you are talking about the ceramic bearings listed. I have abec 7 ceramics and get them from a supplier in the UK. If you take care of your stuff any bearing will last for a long time. Ceramics are much less prone to freeze because they do not have steel on steel, and the big selling point is they spin better because of heat buildup. It is measurable.


----------

